

Apple's Plan for MobileMe: Think Facebook, Foursquare & uStream - hornokplease
http://www.cultofmac.com/more-detail-on-apples-plans-for-mobileme-think-foursquare-ustream-and-h2g2-exclusive/80147

======
farlington
Friendships don't normally form on the basis of shared mobile platforms. I
hope they're thinking outside the Apple campus. Even if MobileMe is
brilliantly integrated with iOS, it'll be mostly useless if it only works
among people with iOS devices.

